# Best Red Hair Dye?



## PaytonPoison29 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have light brown hair(almost blond) with blond streaks in it. I want to dye it a really red colour. I've hear that Pravana works well but I don't think there is any in my town. Any suggestions?


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Aug 22, 2011)

I cant remember the brand (i'll check sallys next time i go) but its a dye that comes in a red box and its just called "red" and its made for darker hair colors I love that one as it made my hair really really red 


  	Edit: http://www.sallybeauty.com/red-hili...9e99-972c-476a-a341-f6f167a7cd88&cm_vc=MYBUYS
  	thats the color I love that and use it all over


----------



## Nicala (Aug 22, 2011)

Ion color brilliance has amazing reds. 7IR is a fave


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 31, 2011)

I posted on another thread that I use a red from Garnier Fructise that is made for dark hair. Since you have light hair, you may want to try something different. I've used different professional hair colors on my hair in the past and I always end up going back to Garnier. I suggest taking a look at some of their shades!

  	Hope that was helpful. =)


----------



## FreckleMunster (Dec 11, 2011)

Pravana Chromasilk Vivids 'Red' is more like a rosey red, very rich & pretty, but kind of like Pillar box red from Punky Colour. It's usually only available for professionals, but if you look on ebay you may be able to find a tube. I love the way it smells! Be warned, it is VERY messay and stains worse than Manic Panic & Punky Colour because it is stronger. Lways rinse with cold water when you wash red hair to close the cuticle & preserve color.


----------

